# Wir räumen das Lager aus: 230 Artikel ab 1€ bei Ebay



## Markus (20 März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir misten grad wieder das Lager aus:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/sps-forum_de...zesAAOSwWxNYyBZV&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Die Artikel sind als Defekt eingestellt, das ist aber nur aus Gewährleistungsgründen.
Wir haben in der Regel keinen Schrott im Lager, die Teile sollten also alle Funktionieren.

Den Erlös verprassen wir in Form eines Betriebsausflugs.
Wenn ihr also ein herz für unsere Azubis habt, dann kauft irgendwas von dem Kram und stellt ihn ins Regal - danke!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (21 März 2017)

Also entweder ihr habt das Zeug richtig schnell verkauft, oder ihr habt da noch nichts reingestellt.


----------



## Markus (21 März 2017)

Sind noch 170 Artikel online, mehr kommt in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (21 März 2017)

Ich weiß schon warum...ihr habt keine Versand nach AT angegeben, deswegen hab ich nichts gesehen. 
Wenn ich auf DE umstelle kommen die Auktionen!


----------



## Markus (21 März 2017)

Versand nach AT sollte kein Problem sein.
Kauf den Kram und gib mir Bescheid wenn du fertig bist dann packen wir ein Kiste nach AT.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (21 März 2017)

NA mal sehen ob ich was brauchen kann. 
Hab eh auch eine deutsche Versandadresse, aber AT ist halt meine Voreinstellung. 

Und dann wird halt nix angezeigt.


----------



## BimBam (22 März 2017)

Wie bitte kommen egal wie groß das teil ist 8 € Versand zu Stande?


----------



## Markus (22 März 2017)

Versand + Verpackung + Aufwand
Bei unseren Stundensätzen eigentlich ein Schnäppchen.
Entweder du akzeptierst das oder ich werfe es in den Schrott - letzteres wäre vermutlich bei allem was unter 20€ weggeht wirtschaftlicher für mich.

So einfach ist das


----------



## arne.pf (28 März 2017)

Hallo Markus,

wenn man auf den Link geht, erscheinen wieder keine Artikel, habt ihr schon alles verkauft? 

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Markus (30 März 2017)

Es geht weiter - ab heute wird wieder eingestellt.


----------



## ramirez19 (13 Februar 2018)

ist alles weg ?


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 Februar 2018)

ramirez19 schrieb:


> ist alles weg ?


Nach fast einem Jahr ist davon auszugehen.


----------

